# My tang



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello. My yellow tang has just died out of no where. I came home from work one day and I fed the tank, and all the fish ate. All seemed to be fine. The next morning my yellow tang wasn't swimming around like usual. When I got home he was being devoured by the hermit crabs. My water conditions were fine, and the rest ofthe fish were normal. WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED? I am still new to salt water and I cannot understand what I may have done wrong. Incedentally, the tang had been in my tank for over a month.???????????


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are its tankmates (invertebrates included)?


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, the tank mates were a percula clown, rainford goby, a silver sand siffting goby (don't know the name), and a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

what have you been feeding the tang?


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

I had been feeding the tang a variety of food because he would eat anything. I fed him the frozen cubes of mysis, spirulina, brine shrimp. I also fed him dried seaweed, and formula 1 flake food. He would eat all of them. When he died he was all sucked in and there were some brown spots on his body near the upper fin (dorsalfin?). My other fish are still doing fine.


----------

